# Bildbereich als BufferedImage



## aikar (18. Apr 2008)

Hallo allerseits

Ich möchte gerne nur einen bestimmten rechteckigen Bereich eines png-Bildes (Gegeben durch Ecken-Koordinaten) in ein BufferedImage laden. Ist sowas evtl. bereits irgendwie beim Anlegen des BufferedImages möglich oder muss ich das "von Hand" machen? Aus dem Konstruktor werd ich da irgendwie nicht schlau :-(

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Marco13 (19. Apr 2008)

Aners als "von Hand" wüßt ich jetzt nicht, aber ist nicht so aufwändig
int x,y,w,h; // Position und Größe des Ausschnitts
BufferedImage image = das ganze Bild
BufferedImage part = new BufferedImage(w,h, BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB);
part.getGraphics().drawImage(image, -x, -y, null);


----------



## Quaxli (19. Apr 2008)

Hinzuzufügen wäre noch, daß BufferedImage auch noch die Methode getSubimage(int x, int y, int w, int h) hat, die hier evtl. auch hilfreich ist.


----------



## aikar (21. Apr 2008)

Das ist genau das, was ich gesucht habe. Danke.


----------

